# Words of courage and comfort



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi,

As the roller coaster goes, I am now trying to find quotes that may help us all, specially those just starting this process. I am not feeling bad like the other day. As days go by I find really great information, i even learn by thinking about life and what I have gone through. 

Anyway, I found this comment in a website called since my divorce,

"Have you heard the expression “Never regret anything that has made you smile?” I like that – some people look back and say ‘I married the wrong guy.’ Apparently you didn’t – you married somebody you thought you loved. You married someone you thought you were going to be with the rest of your life. You can’t regret that.

I was seeing myself as a failure because I couldn’t please rather than recognizing that we each served a purpose to each other and then the purpose was served and it was time to move on. It wasn’t necessarily a failure.

Recognizing that I can learn something from every encounter, every experience and every relationship is pretty significant."

I loved how this person sees her marriage/divorce, that's they right way to see it I think. Less drama.


----------



## The Destroyer (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't know what type of quotes you were looking for but this one is talking to me today...

Relationships are like glass. Sometimes it's better to leave them broken than try to hurt yourself putting it back together.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

For me this called out to me and I believed in his promise:

Isaiah 54: 4-8 (NIV)

4 "Do not be afraid; you will not suffer shame.
Do not fear disgrace; you will not be humiliated.
You will forget the shame of your youth
and remember no more the reproach of your widowhood.

5 For your Maker is your husband—
the LORD Almighty is his name—
the Holy One of Israel is your Redeemer;
he is called the God of all the earth.

6 The LORD will call you back
as if you were a wife deserted and distressed in spirit—
a wife who married young,
only to be rejected," says your God.

7 "For a brief moment I abandoned you,
but with deep compassion I will bring you back.

8 In a surge of anger
I hid my face from you for a moment,
but with everlasting kindness
I will have compassion on you,"
says the LORD your Redeemer.


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

Really good both of them


----------

